# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Per Ty

## Acid_Burn

PER TY...


po i hedh ca vargje thjesht e pa menduar
ndoshta kur te lexohen dikush ka me m'kujtuar
Hena e plote eshte sonte plot perplot magji
une po vjerrsheroj po valle ku je ti?

ndoshta po dremit ashtu e shperqendruar
pyes Henen lart mos valle te ka shikuar?
njerin sy ma shkel sikur te me thote
mos kerko sekrete te dish kot se kot

kur ja befas nje yll aty pran shkelqeu
shume i shndritshem ishte mendjen ma rrembeu
e pyeta me shprese ne te kish hetuar
a flije lehtesisht ne shtrat e shperqendruar

as ylli i shndritshem kureshtjen nuk ma shoj
dalngadale mengjezi nisi te agoj
une qepallat mbylla dhe u shperqendrova
e ashtu sefundmi ne enderrr te takova

----------


## Acid_Burn

Kur Ty Dua Te Drejtohem
Duart Nuk Bejne Te Shkruaj

Me Thone Duam Te Prekim
Jo Vetem Ne Flete Boje Te Hedhim

Kur Ty Dua Te Te Drejtohem 
Buzet Nuk Me Levizin

Me Thone Duam Te Puthim 
Jo Vetem Te Peshperisim

Kur Ty Dua Te Drejtohem 
Zemra Me Rreh Fort

Me Thot Une Kete Pune Kam
Ta Lej S'e Lej Dot

Kur Ty Dua Te Drejtohem 
As Vete S'e Di Se Si

Veten Shpesh E Pyes 
C'eshte Kjo Dashuri ???

----------


## Acid_Burn

> Në mes mijëra grimcash lumturie, 
> kërkoj një grimcë nga ti, 
> për shpirtin tim. 
> Në mes lotëve të tu, 
> kërkoj një pikë loti nga syri yt, 
> për syrin tim. 
> Në mes ëndërrash dashurie, 
> kërkoj një ëndërr nga ti, 
> për netët e mia.


*Nate*

te githa i lashe
sonte
te kerkova te te shoh 
sonte
nuk te gjeta askund
sonte 
vetem nata me ben shoqeri.....

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

shume te bukura ..    :Lulja3:  

Sdi te shkruaj
leter per ty
Se ate qe ndjej
e them me mire ne sy

Dhe ndjenjat e mia
i marr i pjek ne furre
Se kur ti i kishe 
Ato su ngrohen kurre

Dhe duart mu thane
kush ti ngrohe nuk ka
Se diell per mua
Asnjehere nuk ra.

Ti qe zemren bere gur
Provo njehere te dashurosh
Se s'do pendohesh kurr
Ndaj merre ate gur ta thermosh 

......e kam lexuar diku

----------


## Acid_Burn

per ty spirancen ngrita

shtepine dhe te afermit i lashe

damaret i preva, leternjoftimin grisa 

kte bote e braktisa

shtome dashuri, dashuri shtome ti

o me embla krize e times cmenduri

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Per Ty *   

*Do te behem ere
Do te behem zemer
Te te dashuroj
Do te behem engjell
Qe te vi tek ty
Te ti puth me mall
2 buzet e ndezura zjarr
Veshtro gjithe globin
Te pashprese, do shohesh njerezine
Veshtro trupin tim
Aty do te gjesh dashurine.
Nese dikush ze zemren tende
Dhe te puth te perqafon
Une do te iki larg teje
Nese kjo te lumturon.
Do ti thaj gjithe detet
Dhe do ti bej lot
Do ti mbledh gjithe puthjet
Do ti derdh pertoke
Do ta ngrij kete zemer
Qe asnje zjarr te mos tia ngroh
Vec nje lot do te rrjedh pergjumur,
Per te me thene "Te Do"
Nese kurre sdo te kthehem
Kjo sdo te thote ste dua
Ne shpirtin tim ti je portret
I njeriut qe une dua
Nje shekull te tere
E perlotur do te pres
Pa gezuar e njehere bashke
Sbesoj se do te vdes. *

----------


## Acid_Burn

ma mesoi dashuria jote deshperimin

e une prej shekujsh kisha nevoje 

qe nje mike te me deshperoje

e ne krahet e saj si femij te vajtoj

per nje mike qe

si copat e xhamit te thyer pjeset te mi bashkoj

dashuria jote me te keqen vuajtje me mesoi

me beri mijra here filxhanin ta shikoj

dyerve te fallxhoreve te trokas

te gjithe mjeket t'i takoj

duke krehur rrugeve trotuaret

ne dritat e makinave imazhin tend te kerkoj

o ti qe historine time permbyse

puthja ime ne cdo pjese tenden jeton

dashuria jote me mesoi 

se si

dashuria

historine e botes

ndryshon

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

A thua se ske me fjale
S'besoj...disa te mbeten
A thua se ato u treten
Neper vale mbeten...

A thua se shikimi u humb
Ne horizontin e skuqur gjak
A thua se zemra u be shkrumb
Ne brigje genjeshtrash..besim pak

A thua se dhe dashurine e shkule
Se ne zemer skish vend
Enderrimtar i virgjer mbete 
Per kete ndjenje s'pyes askend

----------


## Acid_Burn

goja eshte e heshtur

zemra kurre s'pushon

fjalet jan mbaruar

por ndjenjat jetojn


syte me nuk shohin 

me shpirt tani une qaj

genjeshtrat qe besova

mendjes i ngarkojn faj


endrrat tashme jane ne kohen e shkuar

syte tani qe s'shohin me jane zgjuar

te virgjer e desha gjithmone dashurine

ne enderr e kalova 'embelsisht' rinine

----------


## Acid_Burn

Mos qaj

ngrije koken lart 

veshtro ...

mbi re shpirti im pluskon

per ty...

jo jo mos qaj.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Lakuriq do zhvishem

qe kamxhiku...

me thelle te leje shenje

Plaga do sherohet 

dikur...

por shenja dua te ma kujtoje

ne perjetsi...

tiranine, xhelozine, urrejtjen

kamxhikane...

Lakuriq do zhvishem

----------


## Agim Doçi

ACID BURN dhe ti e dashur KOTELJA VL!
keni arritur mjaft bukur të bëni DIALOGUN POETIK. Ju lumtë dora dhe shpirti të dyve, jeni vërtetë mjaft simpatikë dhe të ndjeshëm në vargjet tuaja. Ecni kështu, se njerëzit dhe për më tepër vjerrshëtarët, apo më saktë poetët kanë nevojë të shkarkojnë sy më sy gjithshka që lidhet aq fisnikërisht me ndjenjën Hyjnore të Dashurisë Njerzore.

Dhe hiç mos trishtoni nepër vargje!
Dhe hiç mos u dorzoni tek trishtimi! 
ju sjell pak brumë nga shpirti im në magje.
T'ju marrë për dore veç frymzimi...

Agimi

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Brumit te vjeter nga magja e Poetit*

per ne qe me brum si pizzaman punuam

dhe magjen me miell heret provuam

e ditur eshte katerciprisht

pak brum i vjeter ne perzierje duhet

qe cdo gje te vije perfeksionisht


------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gjithcka qe kam eshte Dashuria*

me dashuri te ndjeva mike

me dashuri te fola 

dhe..

te preka me dashuri 

ne...

nete te gjata dimri 

aq  fantastike...

kur flak u kallnim si une si ti

me dashuri durova dhe kur ti ike 

e dikujt tjeter i fala

dashuri...

ishte gjithcka qe pata 

dot s'u 'pasurova'

gjithcka qe kam eshte dashuri

----------


## Acid_Burn

ku je ti sonte o zog i zemres time
ku je ti sonte o prill i shpirtit tim
o rere e detit 
o shpirt i shpirtit 
o pylli me ullinj

Ku je ti sonte o shije bore
ku je ti sonte o zjarr e flake
arome besimi 
arome dyshimi
kur... kur...
do kthehesh prap?

----------


## Agim Doçi

E mrekullueshme.

----------


## Acid_Burn

shi si tallet njoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

burn.. acid or djalo i ri e
bukur knon ti per dashnie..
lum partia..mfal .. lum e dashmja qe te ka..
se  artist je more vlla..

xhejms kuk apo Skot apo tasmam e zbuloj Zelanden?

A ka autokton aty?

a e din se sopranoja e famshme Kiri tekanawa.. esht çupe prej atyre fiseve aborixhene te ishujve  ne lindje te Australise.. ?

mbas Marie kallasit vjen.. sot ajo..

----------


## Ketrin

Shume te bukura.  Te ngjallin shume emocione.
Ndihem shume e dashuruar tani.
Me duket se do kem nevoje per nje doze te tille frymezimi cdo dite.
Komplimente.

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Pak informacion*

Kuku qe ben ku ku  :buzeqeshje:  e ka zbulu
dhe na qet telashe emrin me ja germzu
se vec ti pak me gabu
prej Kuk kapiten bohet tjeter sen

edhe ktu ke ne ka autokton
me varka me kalloma nga Hawai kan ardh
quhen Maorri me theksin te a-ja
shuqyr s'jan mo kanibal se do kish qesh dynjaja

----------


## TiLoNcE

Acido kot s'jom tifozja (fan)  jote personale.Je shum i mire,shkruan shum omel...   :Lulja3:  

LoNcJa-SyNi-VeT

----------

